# Baltimore subs needed



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking for plow trucks and equipment in the Baltimore area. The sites are very large. There is no moving from site to site, go to one place and stay. No waiting for your money, we pay the same day!

Thanks

Ron
443-386-2619


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

Might be interested, If it is pretty decent amount of work, I don't mind to
travel. Let me know. (301)503-2961, Email [email protected]
2003 Chevy Silv' 2500HD
MeyerMax 7.5 CP
Buyers Tailgate Salt spreader

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

RGATES;415452 said:


> Looking for plow trucks and equipment in the Baltimore area. The sites are very large. There is no moving from site to site, go to one place and stay. No waiting for your money, we pay the same day!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 Thanks Ron for your interest calling me. I really appreciate your business.
I'm looking forward to work, or let say to plow with you. Once again.....

Thank you,
Tommy


----------



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

No problem Tom. I have you scheduled, all we need is some snow! I still have positions available. Pass the word on.

Thanks agin for the reply.

Ron


----------



## PPMan (Nov 29, 2005)

Going to be hard to work in Balt. + No. Va. at the same time isn't it?


----------



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Bump.

Thanks


----------



## 07RICH (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey are you still looking for help.


----------



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, I only have a few more positions to fill. Give me a call if you are interested 443-386-2619.

Thanks
Ron


----------



## 07RICH (Oct 26, 2007)

RGATES;442387 said:


> Yes, I only have a few more positions to fill. Give me a call if you are interested 443-386-2619.
> 
> Thanks
> Ron[/QUOThanks i'll call you tomorrow.wesport


----------

